# How I recovered from depersonalization after 11 years



## ABU1979 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry for my poor english.I had depersonalization from time to time from age 12 to 18 but after age 18 it become permanent ,I had a little improvement from antipsychotics and paroxetine (ssri), lamotrigine didn't work and gives me depression.In 2009 (I was 30 years old) I discovered ericksonian hypnosis . After several sessions (for personal developpement) I sayed to my hypno-therapists I have depersonalization, he told me in nlp (neuro-linguistic programming) word I m dissociated and need to be re-associated. In nlp we say that a person can live a situation in dissociated way or in associated one : if I tell you imagine you are taking your breakfast some people will see their selfs in the image like if they were filmed (they are dissociated) and others will see an image like if they really eat (don't see their selfs in the image (they are associated), usually being dissociated increase chances of depersonalization but it is not enough to be depersonalized, the other factor that increase strongly chances of depersonalization is : not living in your body, in other words not strongly feeling and being conscious of your body. He did me a session of hypnosis to feel my body (I become automatically associated) and my depersonalization immediately stopped, I tried to depersonalized by observing my self (just to be sure I'm cured) but cannot feel depersonalized. After 4 days I become depersonalized again and returned to see him, he tell me it is sign that a part of me don't want to be associated because I have inconscient interest to being dissociated and did me an exercise named 6 steps reframing for this part, I had no depersonalization since this day until now.

If you have schizophrenia or borderline personality disorder it is contre-indicated to do hypnosis, but you can take some minutes each day to try to strongly fell your body by concentring on it part by part and when you have good improvement you can doing nlp belief change by installing the belief : I conserve permanantly the improvements I had by concontring on feeling my body.

a beliefs intalled by nlp work like hypnosis suggestion.

I hope my experience will help you.


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank You!


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

Are you still depersonalized


----------



## Letgoandletgod (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey bud thanks for sharing your story and inspiring us.

I had a question regarding the meditation your therapist facilitated. Did you simply scan your body from head to toe, feeling the body and sensations in the body?

I try to visualize myself sometimes. Are you recomending that one visualizes from the first person instead of the third?

Thanks man! So happy for you!


----------



## ABU1979 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello, for this meditation you can begun by your toes passing 20 to 30 second trying to feel them intensely, after you try to do the same on your feet, in the same time try to feel always your toes without concontrating on as on your feet (when you feel your toes you don't need a lot of attention to still feeling them but your feet stil need intense concentration). continue until you feel your brain. without tension (by trying to feel it while relaxing).

I think also you can work on not feeling your body by a technique like EFT (I don't tried it but it may work), but the best solution is feeling your body by hypnosis (or auto-hypnosis wich is less potent) but you will also enventually need to do : 6 steps reframing (An NLP exercice) to resolve enventual inconscious desire to not feeling your body (wich was the case for me).remember it is bad to do hypnosis or self hypnosis if you have psychosis or borderline personality disorder, but you can still do other techniques like EFT and NLP and much other techniques.


----------



## ABU1979 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think also using affirmations may work, repeating : day after day I feel my body more strongly, but the problem with affirmations is that they takes usually a lot of time to work and the benefits are lost some times after sstopping doing them.


----------



## ginni (Oct 25, 2012)

THANKS FOR SHARING UR EXP


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

Its always great to hear of people recovering after long term dp  good job


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Hay guys im 11 years old and feel disconnected,however i feel like if i was in a dream.people told me that it was because i was growing up but i don't believe them and its about a week or so please help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

How can you get over derealisation ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

hello guest_guest i guess, i understand the way you feel and has also felt that way, i think you should tell your parents that you would like to talk to a psychologist about it. or maybe you have a professional in your school that you can speak to?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

hello guest_guest i guess, i understand the way you feel and has also felt that way, i think you should tell your parents that you would like to talk to a psychologist about it. or maybe you have a professional in your school that you can speak to?


----------



## mlphilli (Jul 20, 2014)

To guest_guest i guess: I know exactly how you feel, and I can tell you that it is not just a sign of growing up! The only real suggestion I have is what Guest_gz_* said: try to find a way to talk to a psychologist. You can ask your parents or another family member or teachers or the nurse at your school or your regular doctor. I also know that sometimes adults aren't really listening to what you're saying and aren't very helpful, so if some adults in your life don't take you seriously, you may have to ask someone else. Even if they don't understand exactly how you feel, they should help you find a psychologist, who should take you seriously and try to help you figure out what's happening. If you feel like the psychologist doesn't take you seriously or doesn't know what to do, you may have to ask for another one. It's super annoying, but sometimes it takes a while to get through unhelpful people until you find one who knows what they're doing! I am 35 years old, and I deal with that too.

Let us know here how things are going for you or if you need any more help.


----------



## francesk (Jul 21, 2014)

ABU1979 said:


> Sorry for my poor english.I had depersonalization from time to time from age 12 to 18 but after age 18 it become permanent ,I had a little improvement from antipsychotics and paroxetine (ssri), lamotrigine didn't work and gives me depression.In 2009 (I was 30 years old) I discovered ericksonian hypnosis . After several sessions (for personal developpement) I sayed to my hypno-therapists I have depersonalization, he told me in nlp (neuro-linguistic programming) word I m dissociated and need to be re-associated. In nlp we say that a person can live a situation in dissociated way or in associated one : if I tell you imagine you are taking your breakfast some people will see their selfs in the image like if they were filmed (they are dissociated) and others will see an image like if they really eat (don't see their selfs in the image (they are associated), usually being dissociated increase chances of depersonalization but it is not enough to be depersonalized, the other factor that increase strongly chances of depersonalization is : not living in your body, in other words not strongly feeling and being conscious of your body. He did me a session of hypnosis to feel my body (I become automatically associated) and my depersonalization immediately stopped, I tried to depersonalized by observing my self (just to be sure I'm cured) but cannot feel depersonalized. After 4 days I become depersonalized again and returned to see him, he tell me it is sign that a part of me don't want to be associated because I have inconscient interest to being dissociated and did me an exercise named 6 steps reframing for this part, I had no depersonalization since this day until now.
> 
> If you have schizophrenia or borderline personality disorder it is contre-indicated to do hypnosis, but you can take some minutes each day to try to strongly fell your body by concentring on it part by part and when you have good improvement you can doing nlp belief change by installing the belief : I conserve permanantly the improvements I had by concontring on feeling my body.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Do you suggest us some professional to try this hypnosis?

Regards!


----------



## Cuddleypanda1519 (Jul 29, 2014)

where can you get this type of help?


----------

